# New outpatients location, at long last!



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just been reading the ivfwales news page http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/news.asp and see that the unit hopes to open the outpatient dept by early summer close to C1. This has been a long time coming and will be much more private.

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

About time, long awaited and well needed.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

That will be such an improvement.  I always found it mortifying having to sit essentially in the main corridor with everyone passing having a good look at you!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

That's excellent news, that's my major issue - so much so I nearly went private instead and was gonna lose my nhs attempt. Now I'm just gonna be brave, lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I do know it was always in the pipeline to have it up near c1 and at a time there was a private clinic area but maternity wanted to use it as a corridor! I was even there once when 2 young pregnant women walked through rolling a ***! Clinic gave out questionaire to all patients at the time for there feelings concerning this and this is a major reason why it was moved.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Yes I remember that.  We once found ourselves accidentally the wrong side of the door at the maternity end of the corridor.  We were in amongst the babies in incubators and had to explain ourselves before they would let us back out, quite ironic really.


----------

